# Spielen Sie Unreal Tournament (egal welchen Teil) online?



## Administrator (10. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Bormachine (10. April 2007)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass so viele gar kein UT zocken...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2007)

Ich spiele UT2004 zu 99% nur alleine gegen Bots.


----------



## axelschweiss (10. April 2007)

Ich zocke Unreal Tournament (1999) online und gegen Bots.
2004 eher (ser) seltener.


----------



## gliderpilot (10. April 2007)

Ich zocke das Originale UT (1999) ausschließlich gegen Bots - zumindest bisher, aber ich plane auch nicht irgendwann mal online zu spielen. Wenn überhaupt wird das spontan gemacht, aber ich glaube eher nicht!

Und zu einem neueren UT konnte ich mich bisher auch nicht durchringen - aber mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## crackajack (10. April 2007)

[x]ab und zu UT04, für den kurzen Fraghunger zwischendurch

Aber so der Knüller ist MP-ballern (UT04 ist das einzige das ich überhaupt spiele) dann auch nicht. Es fehlt mir einfach die Story....


----------



## xyxmgxyx (13. April 2007)

mir war das game immer zu bunt. wenn ich da mal nen schuss abgefeuert habe hab ich erstmal 5sec nichts mehr erkennen können vor lauter farbeffecte etc. deswegen daddle ich dann doch lieber shooter mit konventionellen waffen (shooter spiele ich aber momentan gar keine damals bf:vietnam)


----------



## N8Mensch (13. April 2007)

Bormachine am 10.04.2007 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass so viele gar kein UT zocken...


Viele zocken kein UT?
Oder eher "viele zocken UT".

 Lt. der Umfrage fast jeder 2.   


Obwohl der Punkt "Ich spiele kein UT" völlig fehl am Platz ist. Es wird ja gefragt, ob man UT *ONLINE*  spielt und nicht, ob man UT überhaupt spielt.

Persönlich spiele ich nur online(sehr selten lan). I hate bots


----------



## SteveatMC (21. Mai 2007)

Shadow_Man am 10.04.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele UT2004 zu 99% nur alleine gegen Bots.



Wenn ichs hätte, würde ich es genauso machen  Vielleicht finde ich es ja mal auf'm Grabbeltisch ^^


----------



## AztecL (1. Juni 2007)

SteveatMC am 21.05.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.04.2007 19:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde UT zu Unreal und das macht auch gar keinen Spaß mit so hyperdingern runzufliegen oder masterwaffen zu benutzen


----------

